# Webanwendung mit Datenbank Grundsatzfrage



## vegane-milch (8. Feb 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

von meiner Schule habe ich die Aufgabe bekommen eine Anwendung zu schreiben (in Java) die es ermöglichen soll verschiedene Sportkurse zu wählen.
Jeder Schüler kann sich mit seinem Namen und einem Passwort anmelden um über das Internet seine Wahl abzugeben.

Das Problem ist nicht der Wahlprozess an sich sondern mehr die Arbeit mit der Datenbank.
Auf dem Schulserver soll später die Datenbank liegen.

Nun gibt es also eine Clienten auf dem der Schüler seine Wahl abgibt. Dieser muss ja mit der Datenbank auf dem Server verbunden sein.
Nun meine 2 Ideen

1)

```
Clienten ------> Datenbank auf dem Server
```

2)

```
Clienten ----> Programm welches die Daten sammelt------> und in die Datenbank speichert
```

Momentan nutze ich HSQLDB. Dieses hat jedoch den Nachteil das immer nur ein Clienten mit der Datenbank verbunden sein kann. Mit einer MySql Datenbank ist es so weit ich weiß aber auch möglich das mehrere Clienten gleichzeitig Zugriff haben. Doch leidet darunter nicht die Sicherheit wenn jeder einen direkten Zugriff auf die Datenbank hat?

Also wie setze ich das am besten um.
Das ganze soll übrigens als JApplet erstellt werden 

mit freundlichen Grüßen
vegane-milch


----------



## TheDarkRose (8. Feb 2013)

Kein Applet verwenden, sondern modernes wie Spring. Dieses arbeitet dann serverseitig und darf auch direkt mit der Datenbank kommunizieren. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegane-milch (8. Feb 2013)

Mh okay das ist schon mal eine Idee  Aber wie würde ich es mit einem Applet machen? Nur mit dieser zwischen Stufe? Und hat "Spring" Nachteile ?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Feb 2013)

Na ja, ich glaub als Anfänger ist man mit Spring/JEE etwas erschlagen.
Vorschlag als Applet:
Applet spricht mit dm Server via RMI, der Server verarbeitet die Anfragen und redet mit der Datenbank.
Über RMI gibts genug per Forensuche und Google.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Feb 2013)

Achso, der Server ist auch ne eigene Anwendung.


----------

